

Show HN: Better Local Info for Parents - kongqiu

ParkGrades (www.parkgrades.com), my new start up, aims to provide one-stop local discovery for parents, beginning with parks, playgrounds, museums, and beaches.<p>Focus "starter" cities are Austin, Tucson, and Phoenix, but we have data for places across the country (via GeoNames).<p>I am not a <i>real</i> hacker (the site was built with Drupal), but I love the HN community and I'd appreciate any and all feedback.  This is my first start-up.
======
kongqiu
Any input would be much appreciated.

